# Let's See Your Biggest Buck Ever!



## Target Zero

Here is my best, shot this year on October 22nd 2011 with my bow on State Land. 13 point.


----------



## Fred Bear

awesome thread


----------



## monroeboy1

Shot this 11pt. in monroe co. 

scored 148


----------



## mkcass

2011 Bow Season should score near 150


----------



## moheehahn

My best yet. Don't need a score.
Shot opening day 2001 on state land in charlevoix county. I looked up and he just appeared there, after I shot him I back tracked him and he walked past another guy just 150 yards from me! Forgot my knife and ended up gutting him with a filet knife I found in my door pocket of my truck.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckmaster48134

That is a awesome thread congrats to everyone on the monsters


----------



## Pez Gallo

Firefighter said:


> Chad, the symmetry on that deer is amazing. I also love the chocolate rack! Awesome!
> 
> PS. You don't look happy...


Thanks, has nothing on the beast you killed this year though!

As far as not smiling that comes from my idol(gramps), he never smiled in pics and I guess I picked that up from him. Believe me I catch hell for it all the time.lol

Besides I'm married with four daughters, so I'm never happy! LOL

Great pics guys, keep them coming.

Have a good day, Pez

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KPC

1995 Baraga County 8 point. Never scored but the DNR biologist that aged him said the teeth were so worn that he was at least 7.5 years old, likely more, but surely on the downside of antler development.

I've taken deer with more points, but nothing this old.

KPC


----------



## Chips

Shot him on a dead sprint at 40 yrds, after accidently kicking him up out of the waist high grass, he was bedded with a doe. Very lucky I know...11-19-10

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hunterrep

2010 Bow kill. Scored right around 153" with a broken brow tine.
Branch County


----------



## atr2425

i missed this guy on oct. 3rd. wasnt even going to sit this stand until nov.
but my plans changed big time. I hadnt been sitting for an hour when he showed up. A complete whiff on the third day of the season. i didnt think i would ever see him again. Finally on nov. 6th at 10 am i had him at 50 yds, but that is to far for me to take a shot. went back to the same stand that night and he came back through. i couldnt believe i had finally got him. i scored him myself after only 30 days, not 60. He came in just shy of 142"s.


----------



## Tom (mich)

All Kansas archery kills - scored 140, 148 and 145 respectively.


----------



## John Ingersoll

very nice


----------



## Wendy

^ Avitar - No longer have a ground shot photo of the deer.


----------



## Wally Gator

Hancock CO Illinois Bow 2009 148", shot him at 46 yards in the first 45 minutes of my hunt!


----------



## G5monotech

Kansas 2010 He scored 155''. Can't wait to go back soon!


----------



## trapgerulski04

my biggest buck to date, no official score.


----------



## yooperkenny

November 28, 2004 Houghton County, Michigan










Chasing does the Sunday after Thanksgiving. 5.5 years old 204lbs field dressed scored 147ish -What A Rush!


----------



## phensway

Western Illinois Killed 11-5-11 with my bowtech tribute
Green Gross 147 2/8


----------



## NickOfthEwooDs

2010 Bow Kill. Biggest to date but the 2011 season isn't over yet

-Nick


----------



## RavBowHunter

The buck in my avatar is my "biggest" according to the tape. Taken 10/09/2010 (Muskegon county) 175#s dressed, 135". Taken with my Hoyt trykon XL. 










Took a buck in Oklahoma 366 days later (10/10/11) that would have measured bigger but he was broke off on the right side. Over 200#s. Hoyt trykon XL strikes again. 










Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## aslongasitpullsback

trapgerulski04 said:


> my biggest buck to date, no official score.










 

6''X2.5''x 1000th of mm. thats a good average buck:lol:


----------



## erik73

My biggest was this year in Mackinaw Co. An 8 PT scoring about 115" and 4 1/2 years old.:coolgleam


----------



## rivastalka

My biggest buck taken 11/30/2011, 140", 11-point, Muzzleloader


----------



## fightem

My best I have ever seen or shot in 2009. I feel blessed to have been able to harvest this buck.First deer with my new muzzle loader.Talk about breaking in a new gun eh? 11 points measured in at ...178 7/8ths gross and 165 5/8ths net ...what a brute. Every time i pick up the rack I relive the moment. I didn`t even know a buck this size was on the place I hunt.


----------



## bowhuntingrules

Shot 12/17/10 Oakland County (Black Powder). Never got him scored, don't think it would score very well, but I'm happy with him. Taxidermist still has it, can't wait to get him back. I really like how his main beams almost touch. 

It's really cool to see all these great bucks. Congrats to all.

John


----------



## rivastalka

bowhuntingrules said:


> Shot 12/17/10 Oakland County (Black Powder). Never got him scored, don't think it would score very well, but I'm happy with him. Taxidermist still has it, can't wait to get him back. I really like how his main beams almost touch.
> 
> It's really cool to see all these great bucks. Congrats to all.
> 
> John


Congrats! With how close the main beams are I'm wondering how often this guy might have got locked to a tree.


----------



## old graybeard

Not my biggest but my most recent kill 12/18/11


----------



## NoWake

Very nice bucks guys!

Reluctantly I will add mine. lol


----------



## goodworkstractors

Thought I'd revive the thread from last year...get everyone pumped up for the gun opener!


----------



## bishs

Michigan, my land Oct 7 2012. Bow kill. 
From open field 94, to prime whitetail habitat today..


----------



## lifehanger

I shot my biggest this year on November 7th with a crossbow.


----------



## Fordman7795

2007
6 pt


----------



## timbermutt

Got him last year, and the 100" buck I saw yesterday has the same genes.


----------



## Cwick925

trapgerulski04 said:


> my biggest buck to date, no official score.


Ive had a few of the "100" ones but they were all green.. Never got a brown buck :sad:


----------



## Red Ark

trapgerulski04 said:


> my biggest buck to date, no official score.


It's most likely not really worth a buck... Maybe 85 cents.... Lol 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER

Here is my Buck from last year, nice 7 point. I've got two eight points taken back in 86 and 90 when my grandparents still had their dairy farm and our own hunting oasis. I'll have to see if I can dig up some old pics.


----------



## goodworkstractors

MI.FISH-N-HUNTER said:


> Here is my Buck from last year, nice 7 point. I've got two eight points taken back in 86 and 90 when my grandparents still had their dairy farm and our own hunting oasis. I'll have to see if I can dig up some old pics.


Sweet! Hope you can top it this year...teammate!


----------



## timberdoodle528

Wow, there are some nice ones posted here. (I love these threads)...

Here's mine. Shot Nov 3rd of this year. Unnofficial green/gross score of 127 1/8. 


























And since my fiance is the most modest man I've ever met and will never post his biggest buck.... I'll do it for him 

This 8 point was taken from the same land in 2004. Scored 128 3/8. Love the mass and those brow tines! By far... my favorite buck on our wall at home. Wish we would have had this guy aged... he was HUGE. Took us forever to drag him out.


----------



## HardWayMike

Not as big as most here but, he is my biggest to date...


----------



## Dubllung4

Here is my biggest so far

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## troutbumm21

Southern MI 10pt


----------



## chris_kreiner

timberdoodle528 said:


> Wow, there are some nice ones posted here. (I love these threads)...
> 
> Here's mine. Shot Nov 3rd of this year. Unnofficial green/gross score of 127 1/8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since my fiance is the most modest man I've ever met and will never post his biggest buck.... I'll do it for him
> 
> This 8 point was taken from the same land in 2004. Scored 128 3/8. Love the mass and those brow tines! By far... my favorite buck on our wall at home. Wish we would have had this guy aged... he was HUGE. Took us forever to drag him out.


Those are some great bucks. Congrats on this years take Meg!! That's a toad!!


----------



## monroeboy1

Shot in Monroe County, 11pt


----------



## Wareagle1

timberdoodle528 said:


> Here's mine. Shot Nov 3rd of this year. Unnofficial green/gross score of 127 1/8.


I like the antler configuration - the way the tips almost come together out front - that's cool.


----------



## Bigcreek qdm co-op

As 5.5 year old he grossed 173 5/8
Live weight 240 fielddressed 205
Eaton Co. 2009


----------



## buck11pt24

State land also.


----------



## mrbeachtc

timberdoodle528 said:


> Wow, there are some nice ones posted here. (I love these threads)...
> 
> Here's mine. Shot Nov 3rd of this year. Unnofficial green/gross score of 127 1/8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since my fiance is the most modest man I've ever met and will never post his biggest buck.... I'll do it for him
> 
> This 8 point was taken from the same land in 2004. Scored 128 3/8. Love the mass and those brow tines! By far... my favorite buck on our wall at home. Wish we would have had this guy aged... he was HUGE. Took us forever to drag him out.


Wow! Very nice! Congrats! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## goodworkstractors

There's gotta be some new members to the club after the first few days of gun season. Post 'em up!


----------



## Flatlander1

Opening day Gratiot county buck. Still pretty stoked!!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Blackdog24

I love this thread. Hopefully I'll have my biggest one ever by the end of this season.......fingers crossed 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TeamBuckshot

First time ever on stand Nov 15 6 years ago shot the buck. 6pt,split brow and broken right main beam. I've been chasing them ever since. Have had plenty of chances just gotta work on closing the deal. It's like crack. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter

Took my best buck to-date opening morning this year at about 8:30, perfect 8 point, should score mid 120s.


----------



## Chris Barr

Here ya go. 
On the scouting camera and I got him!!!
He was shot at 8:15am opening morning this year. 
One happy hunter! 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tenpointbow

My best buck by far! Shot this eight point on holloween. Came within 25 yards chasin does. We seen this pic of him on the trail cam, and it took me almost a full month to see him again.


----------



## Captain

Opening Day 2012 139 3/4" 13 point


----------



## RIVER LADY

Nov 15, 2012 9:00 am. 10 pt 17 inch spread.


----------



## birddoggirl

November 15, 2012 around 8 am in Ottawa County
20 ga slug at about 60 yards, field dressed at 170 lbs.
By far the largest I have brought home - did not age him, but looks like he's been around a while. I was all smiles when I walked up on him!


----------



## Paul Thompson

birddoggirl said:


> November 15, 2012 around 8 am in Ottawa County
> 20 ga slug at about 60 yards, field dressed at 170 lbs.
> By far the largest I have brought home - did not age him, but looks like he's been around a while. I was all smiles when I walked up on him!


Very nice buck! Congrats! Enjoy it!


----------



## goodworkstractors

Bump...maybe some of us have improved our best ever or will be in the coming weeks?


----------



## Walt Donaldson

brushbuster said:


> love the hole in the horn. Looks like a bugle.


Looks like a good spot to hide your stash if the cops show up.


----------



## brushbuster

Walt Donaldson said:


> Looks like a good spot to hide your stash if the cops show up.


Beautiful, man!


----------



## FREEPOP

DoeMaster said:


> I shot my biggest buck yesterday at 1:40pm stalking standing corn behind my house.
> View attachment 196732
> View attachment 196734



Your son is already saying "The spread is this big!"

Congrats, very nice deer.


----------



## johnhunter247

DoeMaster said:


> I shot my biggest buck yesterday at 1:40pm stalking standing corn behind my house.
> View attachment 196732
> View attachment 196734


Holy cow! That's a very nice one! Congrats!


----------

